# Homemade Microskiff - Finished for now



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

I had posted a thread towards the end of last summer pertaining to my homemade garage skiff restoration but I cant seem to find it. It has been completed since December of 2015 but I forgot to post the final results. Anyways, I thought I'd still post some pictures of what the skiff ended up looking like.
Its a 12' skiff
Hull is roughly 150lbs after the restoration (originally 90lb hull)
Added a false floor filled with foam
Will be switching the 15hp with a 5hp in a few days (the 15hp was unbelievably fast... so the expert boatbuilder, my grandfather, suggested the 15 be switched out with a 5 for safety purposes)

Boat still drafts around 4 inches. 


















































I would like to put the console and cooler into the boat, however I'm not sure how much it will benefit me. I guess I will be mulling it over for a little while. 
Thanks for checking it out!

Also, if anyone has any experience with the mini self adjusting trim tabs I'd like to know about whether or not they work.. as well as a mini jackplate, I'd like to know if its worth it to put one on or not.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow that's a cool little boat. What boat plans did you use for the boat build?


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

I have heard nothing but good reviews on the Bennett SLT tabs; I know of one builder who says he is removing 1 coil from the spring to give the tabs a bit more flexibility on his smaller boats like yours--claims it reduces the psi from @ 90# to 60#---but Lord knows don't take this as gospel as I have not viewed this in person. There are quite a few youtubes available on building your own tabs, though at @ $150.00 for the Bennetts, I'm not sure it would be worth it.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

mpeet0 said:


> I had posted a thread towards the end of last summer pertaining to my homemade garage skiff restoration but I cant seem to find it. It has been completed since December of 2015 but I forgot to post the final results. Anyways, I thought I'd still post some pictures of what the skiff ended up looking like.
> Its a 12' skiff
> Hull is roughly 150lbs after the restoration (originally 90lb hull)
> Added a false floor filled with foam
> ...


I put smart tabs on my J16. They were easy to install and work well.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That's pretty rad but I must know why you have a potato with a little American flag stuck in it.


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

CodyW said:


> Wow that's a cool little boat. What boat plans did you use for the boat build?


My grandfather actually designed it himself!


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> That's pretty rad but I must know why you have a potato with a little American flag stuck in it.


haha my grandmother thought it would be funny to put the potato with a flag in it on the final day of work


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Pole Position said:


> I have heard nothing but good reviews on the Bennett SLT tabs; I know of one builder who says he is removing 1 coil from the spring to give the tabs a bit more flexibility on his smaller boats like yours--claims it reduces the psi from @ 90# to 60#---but Lord knows don't take this as gospel as I have not viewed this in person. There are quite a few youtubes available on building your own tabs, though at @ $150.00 for the Bennetts, I'm not sure it would be worth it.


hm alright, i'll keep that in mind and check out some videos as well as the tabs. Thanks!


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

pt448 said:


> I put smart tabs on my J16. They were easy to install and work well.


are those the ones by Nauticus???


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

mpeet0 said:


> are those the ones by Nauticus???


Yes, they're either the sx9510-30 or 40, can't remember. For your skiff the 30s would be the one. I think that's the smallest they make.


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

pt448 said:


> Yes, they're either the sx9510-30 or 40, can't remember. For your skiff the 30s would be the one. I think that's the smallest they make.


awesome, thank you so much i'll check em out!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

mpeet0 said:


> awesome, thank you so much i'll check em out!


No problem


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Update on the skiff, got the 5hp running and built myself a casting/poling platform. Excited to try it out this weekend weather permitting


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Like to see it in the water


----------

